# 5 Reasons Pro Wrestlers are the Best Actors in the World



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2011)

*5 Reasons Pro Wrestlers are the Best Actors in the World*

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-pro-wrestlers-are-best-actors-in-world_p2/

#5.Broken Bones? Keep On Wrestling!
#4.Guy Trying to Kill You? Keep Wrestling!
#3.Head Split Open? Stay in Character!
#2.Keep Acting, Even After Being Fired!
#1.Someone Dies in the Ring? Stay in ****ing Character!

Interesting article.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 9, 2011)

Pro-wrestlers are very underrated actors and actresses, considering they perform day in and day out 300 plus days a year.  Alot of the "old-school" wrestlers stayed in character even out of the ring for the most part as well.  Some of the stories some of the old school "heels" had about fans believing their character so much that they would physically get assaulted.  Not to mention performing and staying in character while dealing with injuries in the ring, Catus Jack having part of his ear ripped off, Vader having his eye popped out during a match are a few examples.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2011)

Mickey Roarke starred in a very good film about the Pro Wrestlers and the film showed what a good part of it is about... especially for the old-timers who still want to re-live or retain their former glory. If you haven't seen it check it out. It's very well done. It's called simply: "The Wrestler" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1125849/


----------



## K-man (May 9, 2011)

Just a couple of weeks ago, I was training in a boxing class with a big guy who said he was a pro wrestler.  I asked him what he thought was his best move.  He showed me a throw that requires his opponent to allow the lift, then the opponent breakfalls out of it.  All choreographed!  He actually had no techniques of use at all.  He was selected because of his appearance, not his ability.  Sad really.   :asian:


----------



## sfs982000 (May 10, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Mickey Roarke starred in a very good film about the Pro Wrestlers and the film showed what a good part of it is about... especially for the old-timers who still want to re-live or retain their former glory. If you haven't seen it check it out. It's very well done. It's called simply: "The Wrestler" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1125849/


 
The Wrestler is an excellent movie and you're right it does capture what it's like for alot of wresters that try to relive or retain their former glory and the effects it has on their bodies and relationships with their families.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 10, 2011)

K-man said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago, I was training in a boxing class with a big guy who said he was a pro wrestler. I asked him what he thought was his best move. He showed me a throw that requires his opponent to allow the lift, then the opponent breakfalls out of it. All choreographed! He actually had no techniques of use at all. He was selected because of his appearance, not his ability. Sad really. :asian:[/quote
> 
> The choreography that is involved in the matches requires that both folks work with and off of each other to "sell" the moves.


----------



## jks9199 (May 10, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> K-man said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of weeks ago, I was training in a boxing class with a big guy who said he was a pro wrestler. I asked him what he thought was his best move. He showed me a throw that requires his opponent to allow the lift, then the opponent breakfalls out of it. All choreographed! He actually had no techniques of use at all. He was selected because of his appearance, not his ability. Sad really. :asian:
> ...


Note, though, that this in no way reduces the athleticism and skill required to do it well.  To do a lot of what they do, and not seriously injure each other, takes a lot of skill and work.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 11, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Note, though, that this in no way reduces the athleticism and skill required to do it well. To do a lot of what they do, and not seriously injure each other, takes a lot of skill and work.


 
Oh absolutely, that's exactly the point that I was trying to make.  I know alot of people turn their noses down at professional wrestling and "it's fake", "they're not real wrestlers", etc..., but the training they go through is very tough and they are very skilled at what they do.


----------

